# What South American Plants



## johnny70 (14 Dec 2007)

I have set up a apisto tank, got Baenschi and Trifasciata in there, I have Swords, cabomba and some crypt( not sure of the type), planted, looking for other nice south american, quick(is) growing that will help fill out spaces to make more hidey holes, got lots of branch wood in there and got some Red Moor Wood coming too as well as some caves.

Any suggestions please, not looking at carprting plants wanting a natural look from the tank.

Thanks
JOHNNY


----------



## beeky (14 Dec 2007)

Spolit for choice really, there are loads from South America. Take a look at the Tropica web site as they list the origins.

By the way, AFAIK all crypts are from Asia.


----------



## Themuleous (14 Dec 2007)

According to tropica the following are from South America 

Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia)

Alternanthera reineckii 'Purple' (lilacina)

Bacopa australis

Bacopa monnieri

Cabomba caroliniana

Ceratophyllum demersum 'Foxtail'

Ceratopteris thalictroides

Echinodorus 'Aquartica'

Echinodorus 'Ozelot'

Echinodorus 'Ozelot' (Green)

Echinodorus 'Red Diamond'

Echinodorus 'RosÃ©'

Echinodorus 'Rubin'

Echinodorus bleheri (bleherae)

Echinodorus cordifolius ssp. fluitans

Echinodorus cordifolius 'Tropica Marble Queen'

Echinodorus macrophyllus

Echinodorus osiris

Echinodorus palaefolius var. latifolius

Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'

Echinodorus quadricostatus

Echinodorus uruguayensis

Echinodorus x barthii

Egeria densa

Eleocharis parvula

Gymnocoronis spilanthoides

Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''

Heteranthera zosterifolia

Hydrocotyle verticillata

Hygrophila guianensis

Lilaeopsis brasiliensis

Lilaeopsis macloviana

Limnobium laevigatum

Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata ''Cuba''

Micranthemum umbrosum

Phyllanthus fluitans

Proserpinaca palustris ''Cuba''

Riccia fluitans

Riccia sp. 'Dwarf'

Sagittaria subulata

Vesicularia dubyana 'Christmas'

Sam


----------



## johnny70 (14 Dec 2007)

beeky said:
			
		

> By the way, AFAIK all crypts are from Asia.



Bugger!  Looks like their coming out! not happy now, dont know why, always thought they were SA, that will teach me for not looking

JOHNNY


----------



## johnny70 (14 Dec 2007)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> According to tropica the following are from South America
> 
> Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia)
> 
> ...



Thanks

Going for a good look around these plants see what looks good.

Thanks
JOHNNY


----------



## Tom (17 Dec 2007)

Im sure Riccia and Java moss were Asian...  :?


----------



## Moss Man (17 Dec 2007)

Java moss and Riccia are asian (Java moss comes from Java), I think Tropica label them as cosmopolitan in which case they come up in South america, if you want quite a strict biotope, do not include these in your setup.


----------



## beeky (18 Dec 2007)

Ceratophylum demersum also appears everywhere. I'm sure there are others.


----------

